# presidio



## brix

Bonjour à tous,

je traduis actuellement un document comptable de l'italien vers le français et mon italien n'étant pas très bon, j'ai parfois des difficultés de compréhension, notamment avec le mot "presidio" dans cette phrase :

"l’esame delle risultanze delle attività di verifica condotte da altre strutture di controllo in essere nel Gruppo, al fine di identificare eventuali elementi utili alla valutazione del presidio fornito dal Sistema dei Controlli Interni sui rischi di _financial __misstatement"
_
Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'éclairer sur le sens de ce mot ? 
Merci d'avance !


----------



## Paulfromitaly

La frase, oltre ad essere molto complicata e poco chiara è anche incompleta e senza sufficiente contesto.


----------



## brix

Excuse-moi, c'est vrai qu'il en manque une partie. Je me permets de copier-coller l'ensemble du paragraphe, en espérant que cela fournisse un contexte suffisant (la phrase qui m'intéresse est la toute dernière).

L’*approccio metodologico *applicato dal Dirigente Preposto prevede:
ü l’identificazione del perimetro di analisi ai fini dell’attestazione sulla Relazione finanziaria annuale e semestrale (cd. _“__scoping__”_);
ü l’esecuzione di verifiche sul Sistema dei Controlli Interni a livello di entità (cd. _“__Entity__Level__Controls__”);_
ü* l’esecuzione di verifiche di adeguatezza e di effettività sul Sistema dei Controlli Interni a livello di processo;*
ü l’esame delle risultanze delle attività di verifica condotte da altre strutture di controllo in essere nel Gruppo, al fine di identificare eventuali elementi utili alla valutazione del presidio fornito dal Sistema dei Controlli Interni sui rischi di _financial __misstatement__;_​


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Brix,
Il semblerait que la seule signification envisageable ici soit vérification/protection (ou synonyme mieux approprié). Voir ICI sous le *2.* *a 
*


----------



## brix

En effet, ça doit être ça, merci beaucoup


----------



## Pohana

_Difesa, guarnigione, custodia_


----------



## matoupaschat

Ehm ... Brix ci chiede una parola francese, credo .


----------



## Pohana

matoupaschat said:


> Ehm ... Brix ci chiede una parola francese, credo .


Évidemment...  

_... __presidio_ _fornito dal Sistema dei Controlli Interni, _là je comprends que les contraintes/restrictions imposées par le Système de Contrôle Interne donnent l'impression que l'on est un taulard dudit système, donc, *la prison/taule fournie/procurée par le Système...   *c'est-à-dire je pense que la traduction littérale irait bien 
_​_


----------



## matoupaschat

Pohana said:


> _... *presidio *__fornito dal Sistema dei Controlli Interni, _là je comprends que* les contraintes/restrictions* imposées par le Système de Contrôle Interne donnent l'impression que l'on est un taulard dudit système, donc, *la prison/taule fournie/procurée par le Système...   *c'est-à-dire je pense que la traduction littérale irait bien
> _
> ​_


Excuse-moi, Pohana, mais tu traduis d'abord "presidio" par"contraintes/restrictions", cela je veux bien, quoique je préférerais un synonyme de "protection", mais d'où tires-tu la suite _(la prison/taule fournie/procurée par le Système) _? Il y a quelque chose que je ne comprends pas ? À noter qu'on dit "prisonnier du système", pas "taulard du système" . 
...............​*NB:* Désolé, je m'aperçois, en relisant mon premier message, d'avoir effacé le lien Treccani à "*presidio"*:
*2.* *a*. fig. Protezione, aiuto, tutela: Vago è d’aver nipoti e di munire Di sì dolce p. la vecchiaia (T. Tasso); le istituzioni che sono p. dello stato; erigersi a p. delle libertà democratiche.​
Bises à toi !

Matou


----------



## Ruminante

Hai ragione Matou, è meglio un sinonimo di "protection" che secondo me qui dovrebbe essere "controllo" perchè "presidio" è un luogo controllato da qualcuno - in questo caso, penso semplicemente il _sistema_ posto in essere dalle autorità di verifica.   Si tratta qui di valutare l'efficacia del "presidio fornito dal Sistema dei Controlli Interni sui rischi di _financial __misstatement" . _Non si poteva usare la parola "controllo" pero' perchè l'autorità che lo effettua è il "Sistema dei controlli... "  dunque propongo di semplificare la frase, alla francese, cosi': " l'operato del Sistema dei Controlli Interni..."  In fondo il controllo, il presidio, altro non è che l'operato di questo Sistema, si tratta di valutare insomma se questo operato è efficiente oppure se lascia spazio a frode...   
Saluti buon proseguimento


----------



## matoupaschat

Ruminante said:


> ... Non si poteva usare la parola "controllo" pero' perchè l'autorità che lo effettua è il "Sistema dei controlli... "  dunque propongo di semplificare la frase, alla francese, cosi': " l'operato del Sistema dei Controlli Interni..."  In fondo il controllo, il presidio, altro non è che l'operato di questo Sistema, si tratta di valutare insomma se questo operato è efficiente oppure se lascia spazio a frode...


Ciao Rumi, bentornata!
Hai ragione, comunque dovremmo forse stare attenti a mantenere l'eterea leggerezza stilistica  del periodo originale .
Stammi bene!
Matou


----------



## Pohana

matoupaschat said:


> ....mais d'où tires-tu la suite _(la prison/taule fournie/procurée par le Système) _? ....​



Vraiment je dis ça à cause de mon expérience personnelle, car moi même, j'ai été prisonnière des Systèmes de Contrôle Interne pendant 24 ans...


----------



## matoupaschat

Désolé, excuse-moi, Pohana, je n'avais pas compris que tu ajoutais un commentaire personnel hors texte .


----------

